# Having some bazooka troubles



## BazookaProblems (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey there, so I have this Columbia bazooka that Ive almost never used. its sat in my closet for the last year as I work for a general contractor now. I went to use it the other day to help out a friend tape out his metal shop and it was being a real pain in the ass. constantly leaving a dry spot at the beginning of the tape for about 6 inches after every cut, and then mud seemed to be coming out UNDER the tape at the head and building up on the wheel and then when I go to apply that piece of tape, between the dry spot, and massive build up of mud sitting right on the end of the tape, the tape just peels itself off the ceiling. thoughts? anyone? I was about 10 seconds to throwing it into Lake Ontario


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

u have to let it soak it water for atleast half hour best to also let it sit in wwater while u are prepping to leave home, when u start tape advance tape and turn dial to advance mud after it is past the taper wheel about an inch or 2 pull it backfrom under taper with left hand and start taping, do not forget to pour water down tube to loosen an mud so u wont snap the string, that should be done before leaving home


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like its prob got old mud stuck in there and not throughly cleaned out or lubed enough, Lift up the creaser wheel, take the chain off the big side wheel the chain guides on then take that wheel and pull it out along with the pin, Does it come out, Is it clean? When you push it back in does it push the spring on the other side in and out fully? Any crap in there and things wont go to well, Is the gate clean and free of any dryed mud, Does it open and close fully? Take the cover plate off and have a look, Clean and lube it.

Some keep there bazooka head in a bucket of trans oil, The guides, Cutter chain, bearings all need lubed well. Also the pin on the cover plate, This needs to go fully up and down, The chain guide wheel moves an arm which pushes down on this rod, Then that rod pops up and pushes that wheel in when empty, All needs to function and move smoothly. Take a good look at all that and have another go, Sometimes after cutting you turn the wheel by hand once to make sure the muds up ready for the tape before taping again, If you watch clips people stop, cut, then roll a little again as they advance another tab, If you just stop, cut, lift off mud might not be there on the end of the tape or if you have a heap of mud maybe your stopping, cutting, rolling the wheel with out advancing the tape which causes a load of mud at the start, Its a big subject, Lots going on to make thing happen and miss the slightest thing and as you say, Throw the dam thing as far and as hard you can.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Good advise from these guys. Also make sure your roll back brake(clicker) is engaged. It keeps your wheel from going backwards and keeps the piston from sliding back and making air pockets. Personally I never prime by turning the drive dog by hand. I just roll the wheel on the board and feed the tape at the same time. Tape, stop, cut, roll and feed.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

If the mud is on the wrong side of the tape that's a gate problem!!
But if it is then it will leak mud when filling it.


----------



## BazookaProblems (Jul 15, 2017)

VANMAN said:


> If the mud is on the wrong side of the tape that's a gate problem!!
> But if it is then it will leak mud when filling it.


so I was kind of thinking along those same lines, a gate issue, but no there isn't any mud coming out during the filling process.

so based off everyone elses advice I cleaned the hell out of this thing now, literally with Q tips and its gone through the shower about 3 times now. if it has any issues after this its got to me just a ****ty operator :whistling2:

that being said if I have any issues after this, I will have a very clean barely used taper for sale 

thanks everyone for the tips, keep them coming incase their is something else I should be doing.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Best ever how to use a bazooka vids in this lot bud. :yes:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=2buckcanuck


----------

